# Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang



## granada (25. Apr. 2011)

Möchte hiermit nur mal Hallo sagen,da ich mit meiner Frau noch die meiste Zeit im Garten verbringe


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo granada,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichinfizierten 

Na das sieht ja interressant aus, viel Spass beim weiteren bauen und Pflanzen 

mfg René


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo Granada.

Auch von mir :willkommen im Forum.

Was mir bei Deinen Bildern sofort aufgefallen ist... besonders viele Pflanzen sieht man da nicht. 
Plant Ihr da noch mehr (viel mehr)?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo granada,
erst einmal :willkommen heir bei uns im Teichforum, hier bist Du genau richtig.
Wie Annett es Dir bereits geschrieben hat, der Teich sieht noch sehr kahl aus,
auch an der Ufergestaltung kann man noch einiges verbessern.
Lies Dich ruhig durch die ganzen Fachbeiträge und hole Dir daraus Ideen.
Bei Fragen stehen wir Dir natürlich weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.
Weiterhin viel Freude mit Deinem Hobby.
LG Markus


----------



## granada (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Zur Zeit sieht unser ganzer Garten noch aus wie eine Wüste.Wir werden noch Bambus und viel anderes Grün setzen.
Ich muß nur etwas geduldig sein,da ich viele Pflanzen von Freunden in Ablegerform bekomme.Der Teich ist auch gerade mal 3Wochen alt und alles noch nicht so richtig an seinem Platz.Aber wir arbeiten dran


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo Granada,


> Wir werden noch Bambus und viel anderes Grün setzen.


achte beim Bambus auf eine Rhizomsperre, denn die stark wachsenden Ausläufer
können  Deine Folie durchlöchern. Ich habe mein starkwachsendes __ Schilf heuer vom
Teich weg, und in eine Wanne eingesperrt.
LG Markus


----------



## granada (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo

Habe heute mal ein paar Bilder von den neuesten Änderungen im und am Teich.Ein Frosch hat sich auch in unserem Teich eingefunden und quakt munter nach seiner Traumfrau.Am Teich selbst habe ich noch ein Stück Uferzone angelegt(wegen der wenigen Pflanzmöglichkeiten).und um den Teich herum den Garten etwas angelegt
Hoffe dass die Pflanzen jetzt wachsen und mich bei der Algenbekämfung  etwas unterstützen und ich die UVC auslassen kann(wäre mir Persönlich lieber).
Leider sind mir einige Koi an Fischschimmel gestorben(hoffentlich kein KHV).
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin,musste ich heute meinen kompletten Bestand Keulen,was mich sehr traurig macht.Hoffe jetzt natürlich auf kein positives Ergebnis,schon stehn wir wieder ganz am Anfang.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Mops (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hi,

schade um deine Fischi, echt traurig.

Wie habt ihr denn euer Ufer im hinteren Teil (dort wo auf dem einen Bild jemand sitzt) gebaut? Haben bei unserem auch einen Teil der höher ist und noch Probleme mit der Kaschierung.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## granada (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo Mops

In diesem Bereich ist in die Folie normaler Jutestoff eingeschlagen.Dieser beginnt jetzt zu veralgen und die Pflanzen wurzeln auch an.Allerdings habe ich hier im Forum gelesen dass die Jute nach ein paar Jahren abfault und dann mit den Pfanzen abrutscht.
Dieses wäre dann bei den Ufertaschen aber genauso zu erwarten
Danke für dein Mitgefühl.
Das ganze hört sich halt sehr brutal an,aber ich möchte ja keine Seuche verbreiten.

grüße


----------



## simon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

moin
auf den verdacht hin alles weggekeult??
nix untersuchen lassen??
ohne worte
ohne gruss simon


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Sehe ich das richtig? 

Der Teich ist mal grade zwei Monate alt, einige Fische sind krank geworden und darauf hin wurde rein prophylaktisch mal eben alle anderen umgebracht?

Da fehlt mir jetzt erstmal das Verständnis für.


----------



## granada (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

moin Simon

Nicht nur auf den Verdacht hin! Die übriggebliebenen Tiere sahen furchtbar aus und
alles andere wäre Quälerei gewesen.Wie wir alle wissen ist mit KHV nicht zu spaßen und kann großen Schaden anrichten und die Anzeichen waren sehr eindeutig.


PS Es waren teilweise meine eigenen Nachzuchten dabei und das ganze ist mir nicht leicht gefallen! Also schlag nicht gleich so um dich.

Jürgen


----------



## simon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

nochmal moin
ich bin mal gespannt wie konsequent du nun die khv vorbeugung betreibst!!!
dir ist ja wohl klar das alles nun aus dem teich muss,da meines wissens nach die verweildauer des virus ohne wirt nicht geklärt ist(ok is so 2 jahre her das ich mich damit beschäftigt habe)
sollte dies der fall sein  viel spass beim teichfolien,filter,kescher und pflanzen entsorgen!!!!

es wäre manchmal wirklich sinnvoll und artgerecht sich mit einem thema zu beschäftigen bevor man handelt
so letzter beitrag zu diesem thema
bei tierhalter wie dir kann ich ja garnicht soviel essen wie ich will
simon


----------



## granada (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Teiche es gibt die mit KHV verseucht sind  und bei dem Thema kriegen wir wohl alle das Kotzen ... zumal ich nicht umsonst schrieb, dann stehe ich wieder ganz am Anfang!
Dies war übrigens auch nicht mein erster Teich und meine Teiche im alten Zuhause liefen jahrelang ohne Vorfall mit gesunden Fischen! Daher stammten auch meine Nachzuchten, die zu meiner Freude irgendwann zufällig im alten Teich umherschwammen! Leider waren mir im letzten Winter dank Umzugsstress und Pumpenausfall meine großen Exemplare gestorben, dies war schon ein herber Rückschlag und nun das! Und wie alt ein Teich ist, hat wohl nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun, ob man sich einen KHV-Fisch einschleppt oder nicht! Davor ist NIEMAND gefeit und ich wünsche es KEINEM!

... und nur mal was zu dem Ton, der hier gerade herrscht!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe geschrieben, dass mir einige gestorben sind und der Rest übel aussah. Behandlungen haben nicht angeschlagen und die Symptome wiesen eindeutig auf das Virus hin! Meine Fische waren noch sehr klein und dadurch hatte das Virus leichtes Spiel (wenn es das nun endgültig war!) Die Tiere sahen übel aus und hatten, ob nun KHV oder nicht, keine Chance mehr. Es ging innerhalb von Tagen rapide bergab!
Das Ergebnis des Testes hätten sie sowieso nicht überlebt!

Den wahrscheinlichen Trägerfisch haben wir noch und werden ihn testen lassen. Er war der einzige ohne jegliche Symptome!

Die neuesten Studien haben erwiesen, das der Virus ohne Wirt nach 14 Tagen himmelt ... ich werde natürlich vorsichtig sein, falls sich mein Verdacht bestätigt!

Und wenn jetzt noch irgendwer vernünftige und konstruktive Vorschläge für meine weitere Vorgehensweise hat, dem bin ich sehr dankbar!

Jürgen, der die Keule lieber nie geschwungen hätte!


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn Du es so erklärst, klingt es doch gleich ganz anders. Du musst entschuldigen - aber wir waren nicht dabei und sind auf die Informationen, die Du uns gibst, angewiesen. Und wenn die so dürftig sind, kann recht schnell ein falscher Eindruck entstehen. 

Für Deine Fische tut es mir sehr leid und ist es ist bestimmt keine schöne Situation. Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass Du Deinen Teich wieder fit bekommst.


----------



## granada (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich noch ganz am Anfang*

Hallo Blumenelse

Deine Frage war ja auch berechtigt und auch nicht angriffslustig formuliert!

Ich habe eigentlich mehr auf die wilden Anschuldigungen von simon reagiert.
Er hat nämlich keine Fragen mehr zum Verständnis gestellt sondern erstmal eigene Behauptungen aufgestellt und sowas mag ich nicht!

Ein bißchen Anteilnahme der Situation wegen, die Du ja auch zeigst (Danke dafür), hilft mir mehr als solche Anfeindungen!

Meine Entscheidung war eine Sache der Vernunft und nicht aus egoistischen Motiven!

Wie ich jetzt weiter verfahre wird sich herausstellen, zumal ein __ Teichfrosch seinen Weg in unseren Teich gefunden hat, und ich laut Gesetzgeber nun den Teich garnicht mehr ohne Weiteres trocken legen darf ...

man wird sehen!


Grüße Jürgen

PS: 
So wie sich dieses Thema entwickelt gehört es ja auch eigentlich garnicht mehr hier rein sondern eher in den Bereich "Hilfe ... Krankheiten" oder so ...

@simon: Freut mich dass Du Spaß daran hast, das manche Leute große Probleme mit ihrem Teich haben und unter ihrer Situation leiden ... dann genieße Mal Deine Belustigung!
Du lebst wohl auch nach dem Motto "Schadenfreude ist die größte Freude"? Oder wie soll ich Deine letzte Bemerkung verstehen?


----------

